# Glock .45 ACP



## RevDerb (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm seriously considering adding a G36 to my collection. I would use it as my primary carry. It just seems to me that 7 + 6 should be more than enough protection in an altercation and I like the 20 oz. weight vs. 26 oz in the G26. Input? Talk me out of it? Push me over the fence? Thanks!
\"doggy:

Got it so the question is moot. I really am impressed with the G36. Recoil is not uncomfortable at all and it shoots straighter than I can.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

I found and handled a G36 at a gun show earlier this year. Having been previously unable to make my former G21 and G30 bend to my will and be carried, I was on the prowl for another 45, but wasn't set on anything definate. The G36 felt pretty good in my hand, but I didn't go for it. Several months passed and I still looked. I saw a nice CPO SIG P220 and handled that as well.....more to my liking actually. I would have traded my G30 on the spot for that, but they weren't taking trades. I posted and add in the newspaper for my G30 and after several calls, came across someone who stated they might want to trade. Now I have a SIG P220 SAO! If Glock made a 45acp in the size of the G19 or G23...it would be my cup of tea. Since all of this happened, Glock has come out with the SF models in both the G21 and G30---they finally listened to the majority of their customers who prefer 45 auto. I haven't laid hands on either of those pistols as of yet, and carry my SIG when I can. Out of both my previous Glock 45's, I held on to the G30 the longest and tried my best...a bit top/forward heavy for me, but with a ten round mag capacity in a little jewel like that, I had to give it all the chances I could, but I'm now better off with the larger SIG auto and 8+1 in my book. Tjhing about the G36 is none of the pistol parts are interchangeable with other Glock models save maybe the trigger and firing pin? Mags don't seem to awful common for them at least around here although I've seen some at a couple different pawn shops locally. I've heard that the weight of the G36 pistol makes shooting the 45acp a bit more noticeable or more recoil sharp I guess....just what I hear. I love my G27 for the sub-compact carry and for right now, the 40 cal is my deep concealment, but I can hide the G19 just as well in the same IWB holster. I'd never want to talk you out of that G36, but I'd hope you got a chance to shoot one before comitting. Heck, you might like the G30sf. I'm still a Glock fan no matter what.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I looked hard at the 36 before I bought my XD45 Compact. If I did not already own TWO XDs, I might have gone Glock. It is VERY similar in size, weight, and dimensions to the XD Compact, but the XD carries 10+1, with a 13-round backup.

I'd carry either with confidence. But I'm already XD-invested.

JW


----------



## RevDerb (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks, Ram Rod. Haven't shot it but have held one and like the feel. I'm not in an area where shooting a gun before purchasing is always an option. Most of the ranges are sportsmen's clubs rather than gun shops and the gun shops don't have ranges. Will keep your thoughts in mind. Even though about trading/selling the G26 but I don't think that I could part with it. It's just too sweet to shoot.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

I have one. It's a fine weapon. It can be concealable too. There is certainly no reason not to purchase one. The triggers on Glocks aren't bad ,and one can shoot the model 36 with accuracy. As a self defense weapon I would say it is fine. 

I would imagine that 7 shots of .45 would be enough for any armed citizen's self defense. However, an extra model 36 magazine fits nicely into your back pocket.


----------



## RevDerb (Jun 4, 2008)

Teuthis said:


> I have one. It's a fine weapon. It can be concealable too. There is certainly no reason not to purchase one. The triggers on Glocks aren't bad ,and one can shoot the model 36 with accuracy. As a self defense weapon I would say it is fine.
> 
> I would imagine that 7 shots of .45 would be enough for any armed citizen's self defense. However, an extra model 36 magazine fits nicely into your back pocket.


Thanks for the responses so far. Besides the .45 ACP, I'm being encouraged to consider the XD-M in .40. Perhaps some additional input in that regard?

:smt115


----------



## RevDerb (Jun 4, 2008)

Ram Rod said:


> I found and handled a G36 at a gun show earlier this year. Having been previously unable to make my former G21 and G30 bend to my will and be carried, I was on the prowl for another 45, but wasn't set on anything definate. The G36 felt pretty good in my hand, but I didn't go for it. Several months passed and I still looked. I saw a nice CPO SIG P220 and handled that as well.....more to my liking actually. I would have traded my G30 on the spot for that, but they weren't taking trades. I posted and add in the newspaper for my G30 and after several calls, came across someone who stated they might want to trade. Now I have a SIG P220 SAO! If Glock made a 45acp in the size of the G19 or G23...it would be my cup of tea. Since all of this happened, Glock has come out with the SF models in both the G21 and G30---they finally listened to the majority of their customers who prefer 45 auto. I haven't laid hands on either of those pistols as of yet, and carry my SIG when I can. Out of both my previous Glock 45's, I held on to the G30 the longest and tried my best...a bit top/forward heavy for me, but with a ten round mag capacity in a little jewel like that, I had to give it all the chances I could, but I'm now better off with the larger SIG auto and 8+1 in my book. Tjhing about the G36 is none of the pistol parts are interchangeable with other Glock models save maybe the trigger and firing pin? Mags don't seem to awful common for them at least around here although I've seen some at a couple different pawn shops locally. I've heard that the weight of the G36 pistol makes shooting the 45acp a bit more noticeable or more recoil sharp I guess....just what I hear. I love my G27 for the sub-compact carry and for right now, the 40 cal is my deep concealment, but I can hide the G19 just as well in the same IWB holster. I'd never want to talk you out of that G36, but I'd hope you got a chance to shoot one before comitting. Heck, you might like the G30sf. I'm still a Glock fan no matter what.


How would you compare your G27 (.40) with a .45?


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

RevDerb said:


> How would you compare your G27 (.40) with a .45?


Well, first off, there isn't much comparison to be made. 40S&W vs 45ACP. Thing is it's as old as the day is long------shot placement. Like I say, I love the 45ACP, but being the person I am, and believing what I do, the 40 is my best compromise (as of now) for summertime carry in relation to the 45 auto. The 40S&W specifically in the Glock does have a different feel of recoil than either the 9mm or 45 auto. It's something one gets used to. I figure even the .357sig round might be a viable alternative as well, just that I've never shot any pistol in that caliber. Some say larger is better, but sometimes a 22LR to cranial region ends a bad situation. It's not just what you've heard or believed, it's what you're ultimately comfortable with, conceal well, and will continue practicing with. There is still the difference in ammo costs which really shouldn't make that much of an impact in your choice, but it is reality that affects most of us, even reloaders as to the components costs are increasing as well. I'm almost sure there will be forthcoming posts concerning the 40 cal specifically in Glock pistols since we've opened the door. I figure I've fired some 4000+ rounds through both my G22 and G27 without a hitch. I like the notion of 10+ in my G27 and very discrete. Never been a fan of 'pocket pistols'. 155gr-180gr, some very good SD rounds to be had in the 40, but it can never dream of becoming the 45ACP's brother. Maybe I wish I would have had the G36 instead of the G30.....I might still have that one. Magazine capacity for me is not a real issue. Concealability/shootability is.


----------



## RevDerb (Jun 4, 2008)

Yeah! Well, I think that I am still leaning toward the 36. I'm afraid in the end it will be strictly on impulse with no rational thinking whatsoever. Bud's Gunshop has the G36 for $537 dellivered which is better than my local gun shop can do.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

If that's with tax and all, that's not bad at all. New Glocks run about $459 here and that's before tax. $520 or so including tax.


----------



## RevDerb (Jun 4, 2008)

RevDerb said:


> I'm seriously considering adding a G36 to my collection. I would use it as my primary carry. It just seems to me that 7 + 6 should be more than enough protection in an altercation and I like the 20 oz. weight vs. 26 oz in the G26. Input? Talk me out of it? Push me over the fence? Thanks!
> \"doggy:


I've wound up arranging a trade of my G26 for a 36. Will be picking it up this Wed. This has taken a looooong time but mama said one more gun or no vacation for us next year soooo...:smt083


----------

